# Morehead KY show this coming sunday..



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey, are there any KY froggers on here?! Hopefully you all will come to the show and we can meet up! This is a partial list of what I should have.

Darts:
Leuco's
Azureus
Tinc's (cobalt, patricia, yellow back, citronella, regina)
Auratus (blue & black, super blues, nic's, green & bronze, costa rican)
Terribilis (orange)
Pumilio (cayo de agua) 


Tree frogs:
CB P. Bicolor
CB P. Tomopt's
CB P. Vaillanti
CB. Red Eyes (sm)
CB Vietnamese Mossy
CB Amazon Milk
Amazon milk tads
Argus Reed Tads

Lizards and Geckos:
Designer Leopard Geckos (JMG Reptiles)
CB Blue tongue Skinks

Live Tropical Moss, Plants, Bromiliads, Terrariums, Micro Foods and more!
Mac


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi I live in Bowling Green Kentucky and am slowly getting into darts I have several tanks setup and just waiting for them to all grow in nicely before I get more darts right now I only have 4 leucs. At this point.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I happen to be in KY for work & will be heading home tomorrow. what are the hours of the show. How much will your Leucs be? I'm looking for a group of 4 to start up my terrarium with. THANKS!


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion my leucs aren't for sale but brianstropicals should still have leucs avaible.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

Is this show in moorehead or in shepherdsville. The ky reptile show website says its there tomorrow


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I have know idea when it is but if it's tommarow I really would like to go please email me at [email protected] if you get anymore info


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay I just did some research and it's in shepherdsville tommarow and then next week their is one in cave city.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I went to the show & picked up 4 great leucs from macpoison. he was awesome with giving a first time frogger advice & helping me ot make sure I chose the right frogs. Now all i have to do is finsh up their viv. Thanks for some awesome frogs!


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

That's good I'm kinda new to darts as well but I've been doing research for a little over a year before I purchased some to take care of. If you need help you can email me or call me I live in bowling green Kentucky. [email protected] 270.438.8004


----------



## kylerimb (Apr 4, 2009)

Reptile Show and Event Calendar

next show scheduled in morehead is october 4th.

next show in shepherdsville is october 18th.

hey mac if you read this...you passing through lexington on your way to morehead? dunno if i'll need anything, but i figured i'd ask since my wife probably won't let me go to the show. maybe some vents?


----------

